# Starbucks Vanilla Cupcake Frosting



## miss jane (Feb 26, 2007)

I posted this on the Professional Pastry Chef forum as well.
I was just curious if anyone knew anything about Starbucks Vanilla Cupcakes. The cupcake itself is nothing special--just a solid yellow cake--but the frosting is very good. It has vanilla bean in it and tastes slightly sour. The cupcake itself is rimmed with raw sugar. I am trying to figure out the frosting. Anybody know anything about these? Thanks


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

i would reccomend trying a buttercream frosting, but tweak it a little bit. like add the vanilla bean. i would then reccomend adding or folding in a whipped buttermilk, or even whipped creme friache (i know i butchered that spelling probably... and do those things even whip?) and i am sure you have an excellent buttercream, being a pastry chef and all... anyway, i think that might get you somewhere close to where you want to be, it might take a bit more tweaking than that... maybe even some vanilla extract in that as well... thats just my 2 cents on the idea, it sounds good though. if you decide to experiment with it at all, let us know how it goes.

...or maybe a touch of lemon juice...


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Could the sour be from cream cheese with a little vanilla bean added to the vanilla extract?

PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese Frosting
PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese Frosting Recipe

Prep Time: 10 min 
Total Time: 10 min 
Makes: 2-1/2 cups or 20 servings, 2 Tbsp. each 
1 pkg. (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter or margarine, softened
1 tsp. vanilla
1 pkg. (16 oz.) powdered sugar (about 4 cups), sifted

BEAT cream cheese, butter and vanilla in large bowl with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended.

ADD sugar gradually, beating until well blended after each addition.


----------



## miss jane (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, thanks, you guys. I got kind of lost for awhile. But lemon juice is the ticket, it adds that little zing of sour tartness. I think cream cheese or sour cream would be too perishable for the Starbucks case.
Thanks again.


----------

